Ask HN: How do you manage your mental health? - gmemstr
======
LargeWu
Disappointed to see that "See a doctor or mental health professional" has not
yet been mentioned. So I'll recommend that. My anxiety had started manifesting
physically as panic attacks. After verifying my situation wasn't an emergency,
he said my diagnosis was a no-brainer and prescribed Sertraline. It's helped a
lot, and I've had no ill side-effects.

Please, please see a doctor or mental health professional if you suspect you
have anxiety or depression. It doesn't necessarily mean you'll need medication
if you're not keen on that. At the very least they will help you establish a
baseline.

~~~
alando46
I see a therapist in the same way that I see a dentist – even if there's no
immediate crisis, preventative care is generally much easier than waiting
until there is some sort of major issue.

If we have someone check our teeth and gums a couple times a year just to
clean out the gunk and make sure everything is ok, why wouldn't we do the same
for our (arguably) most important organ?

~~~
PeanutNore
I'm not sure if it really makes sense to see a nephrologist every 6 months to
clean the gunk out of your kidneys, but I may be mistaken.

That's what you meant, right? The most important organ, the kidney?

~~~
alando46
Hahaha

------
agitator
So I agree with everyone who says if you are having an issue, or a struggle,
you should see a mental health professional. First and foremost, get the help
you need to get your life stable.

But as a secondary aside, there has been an awful lot of talk about mental
health on this forum as of late. I hear about it daily in articles. You see
increasing rates of suicide. People I talk to are generally miserable. Some
more than others, but the trend seems to be a general dissatisfaction with
life.

Does anyone else think about this? It has been on my mind for sometime. I have
a feeling that there is something about the way our society, culture,
technology is changing that does not jive with our biology. Maybe the level of
interconnectedness that is causing our competitive nature to make us feel like
perpetual failures. Maybe its the technological isolation or lack of social
interaction and contact with other people. Maybe its the economy, lack of
faith in our future economic wellbeing. What do you guys think?

Personally I feel a constant tension, being constantly pinged by my devices
"so and so just got a house"... "so and so is on vacation"... "see what so and
so is doing, thats more interesting than what you are doing".... "so and so
just got promoted to a more prestigious title than you"... and then you want
to say screw that, I'm unplugging, but everyone else is plugged in, and stuck,
so when are you ever going to interact with them otherwise?

~~~
lbotos
I think humans have a natural desire to be connected. I think "FOMO" is
driving people to be over-connected to the wrong things. I dated a girl whom
often had 100s of news notifications on her phone's lock screen. That was
overwhelming for me to see out of the corner of my eye.

Additionally, we are always "feeding". We are getting sick from over-
indulging.

My friend group is starting to coordinate board game nights. Also good old
fashion gatherings, and just making a point to be _present_ as much as
possible.

I find myself using a phone as a digital communication device as much as
possible, where I think for a lot of people it's become a digital consumption
device.

------
yesimahuman
I've found some of the stoic teachings to be really helpful (A Guide to the
Good Life is awesome). Good to realize that I'd be fine if my company
cratered, I'm just thankful to be on the journey, building awesome shit, and
learning as much as I can. As some others have mentioned here, I've been
fortunate to experience psilocybin as well which really impacted the way I
look at the world and gave me a much deeper appreciation for everything good
in my life.

I also picked up photography and love being humbled by how great some people
are at it, and it relaxes me knowing that it's something I can improve on yet
never really care about being exceptional at.

Finally, I spend a lot of time observing "successful" people (since I realized
a lot of my mental health is affected by ambition), and when you actually dig
into the lives of the people so many of us look up to, there's a lot of things
in their lives that are either undesirable, or not any more figured out than
most of us have it. Some of them are downright awful people. So, that helps in
a weird way.

It's a daily effort to stay mentally healthy, one that I doubt will go away,
so it's something I try to work on. I know I have it easy though since I don't
have major depression or other challenges.

------
pauljaworski
Primarily with preventative measures:

\- Exercise: weightlifting 4x per week

\- Meditation: 15 minutes daily in the AM

\- Diet: Paleo-ish, I initially did the "4 Hour Body" diet to lose some weight
and noticed I felt better all-around not eating bread/heavy carbs. On the
other hand, bread is delicious. Mostly, I just try to avoid tons of
sugar/insulin spikes.

Being disciplined about these things is pretty critical for me.

~~~
rodrigods
I follow almost an identical routine and works for me. I also find important
to try to reduce the amount of time I am "thinking" about work.

~~~
inp
Totally agree. I go the work with my bike, it's good for mental and physic
health. When I go back to my home - and if I don't have extra-urgent work,
then I shutdown my laptop, my mobile phone, and enjoy the evening with my wife
or with some quiet reading as story (not too technical stuffs to have good
nights). Yes, of course, take breath and sleep as much as possible.

------
curo
If you want to cut to the root, you have to get rid of the "I." There's no
suffering without an I who suffers.

My grandma used to say "stop starring at your own belly button." There are
many saints, sages, gurus (alive and dead) that guide you to shed identity
with your person, but Mooji is especially compelling to me. Here's his YouTube
channel:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Moojiji](https://www.youtube.com/user/Moojiji)

~~~
kjeetgill
I think that especially difficult because for most, managing mental health is
a means to improving life satisfaction, relationships with friends and family,
and achieving goals.

There's a lot of 'I' in all of those things. I don't know much about getting
rid of the 'I' but they _appear_ incompatible? I wonder if there's some middle
ground?

------
CodeWriter23
Probably the largest help for me personally, getting clean. My reality was,
nearly every bout with depression was preceded by using some mood altering
chemical. The bouts came on a daily basis. Downers like alcohol, weed, various
pills actually induce depression. Weed was really hard to give up because it
kept my ADHD in check. The uppers and psychedelics had the knock on effect of
coming down afterward.

Twenty two years later, (about 8 years in the middle of that with a good
therapist) and I'm not depressed any more. I feel a wide variety of emotions,
compared to the two I had before getting clean, "Good" and "Bad". It was the
hardest thing I've ever done, and the absolute best thing I've ever done.

I recognize and respect there are numerous ways to get clean and seek
recovery. For myself, I still regularly attend a 12-step fellowship and work
steps and sponsor other men in the program. I do this openly as an Atheist to
boot. I fully acknowledge the low success rate of this program. I attribute my
success to committing to a regular practice of connecting with recovery in a
supportive environment of individuals seeking the same.

------
squiguy7
A few things that help keep me sane:

\- Exercising (doesn't have to be strenuous, can just be a walk around your
neighborhood)

\- Writing my thoughts down when I am overwhelmed

\- Never trying to keep too much information in my head at once

\- Talking with a family member or close friend on the phone

\- Avoiding social media and comparing myself to others

\- Reading (about anything)

And most importantly is not being hard on myself. As a perfectionist, I have
to take a step back sometimes and force myself to gain a different
perspective. It's easier said than done but it's important for me to realize
this.

------
irrational
1\. I'm in a happy marriage to my best friend.

2\. I play with my kids, read to them, spend time with them, etc.

3\. I workout ever day.

4\. I enjoy my job and my coworkers. I have a great boss.

5\. I go to church each week and have a community of friends there.

6\. I get 7-8 hours of sleep each night.

7\. I eat well. I almost never go out to eat but mainly eat homemade meals.

8\. I have many hobbies: woodworking, remodeling, gardening, hiking/camping,
reading, studying ancient afro-asiatic languages, baking, board games,
programming, etc.

9\. I look for ways to serve and help other people.

10\. I avoid reading the news.

~~~
cautionarytale
Currently having a mild panic attack trying figure out how I could possibly
fit all of that into my weekly schedule.

(Props for #10 especially, though. I've recently sworn off the news, which was
a toxic force in my life.)

------
joeyrosztoczy1
I've been working as a cofounder of a startup and fullstack engineer the last
4 years and have tried a lot of different things to manage mental health.

One important comment I want to make is that even well managed, life is a
journey with peaks and valleys. Its part of being human to struggle with this
(and occasionally conquer it).

Current habits / beliefs:

1\. I've been practicing MBSR (mindfulness meditation) for 40 - 60 minutes 5
days a week for almost 2 years. I cannot stress how powerful I believe the
impact of this practice has been for me, nor how challenging it is to develop
this habit. The investment is absolutely worth it.

2\. I cycle in and out of a ketogenic diet (2 - 3 months on , 2 -3 months
off). I lost 40 pounds and got to a very healthy weight in the very first
cycle, haven't needed to lose weight since but I believe the diet + the weight
have a profound impact on my mood stability and self perception respectively.

3\. Connect with people. I'm not sure if its because I enjoy writing software
so much or have any natural tendencies toward introversion, but I've gone
through periods where I don't do this and there's a good correlation there
with my mental health. I'll prioritize activities with friends and families at
the same "strict" level as meditation. They can add perspective and meaning to
life in ways nothing else can.

Edit: Also in the worst of times I'll turn to "Feeling Good" by David Burns,
and finally the plug for if things are really rough professional help is the
way to go.

------
godot
I was a cofounder of a struggling startup for 3 years and probably one of the
things that helped the most was a commitment that once a week, I meet with my
band and we practice music. I play guitar and sing. It's mostly a non-
negotiable commitment, so I'm leaving work on time that day of the week no
matter what. I know it's not everyone's hobby, but singing does wonders to
make you happy. Being around friends while doing so also helps.

------
iamcasen
Thanks for asking! I think this is an important topic that not enough people
talk about.

First and foremost I know myself. I've spent a long time figuring out who I am
and why. This allows me to set myself up for success. I've lived around the
world, and I've had lots of different experiences and friends. Ultimately that
led me to understand where I want to be and who I want to share my life with.

I avoid toxic people in my life. I know who will just make me angry and bring
me down, and I choose to avoid spending too much time with them, even if they
are close family.

My dad took his own life last year, and that led to me seeking help. Know when
to seek help. You don't have to go through anything alone. Therapy and support
groups have been amazing for my mental health.

Finally, mindfulness. I allow my emotions to move through me freely, but I
don't let them take over if I can. I acknowledge them and their purpose, and I
know they will pass. Even the darkest, scariest feelings or visions eventually
pass (in my case anyway).

------
PeterBarrett
I haven't seen anyone else suggest this book yet [1] but I found it incredibly
helpful. It's about Mindfulness-Based Cognitive Therapy (MBCT) which has been
clinically proven to be at least as effective as drugs and is supported by the
NHS [2]. The book was recommended to me by a couple of GP's I know and I use
the techniques I've learned from it on a weekly basis to either just relax or
to slow down my thought processes.

1\. Mindfulness: A practical guide to finding peace in a frantic world by
Prof. Mark Williams

2\. [https://www.nhs.uk/news/mental-health/mindfulness-as-good-
as...](https://www.nhs.uk/news/mental-health/mindfulness-as-good-as-drugs-for-
preventing-depression-relapse/)

------
petra
Learning a CBT(cognitive behavioural therapy) tool, and make using it a habit.

For me it was "the work", by Byron Katie, which beyond all the mumbo jumbo, is
just a very simple(great for habit formation) and very effective such tool and
supposedly has some similar effect to meditation , learning to discern truth
from all the stories our mind invents.

------
ChicagoBoy11
It may seem odd, but I took up flying. It's just been one of those hobbies
that has made everything else in my life (the problems/complaints/etc.) seem
so ridiculous and trivial. I spend the week thinking: "I got into a plane...
and fucking took off and flew it.... by myself." It's been over a year and
hasn't gotten old yet. It has just helped me put a lot of other things in life
in perspective, mostly by making me realize that my life can't be all that bad
if this is what I get to do for fun and with the support of friends and
family.

------
lowdest
Lately, when I'm otherwise in a good place mentally, I keep the pattern going
with:

1\. 20 minutes minimum of cardio exercise per day. I avoid doing too much, as
being physically exhausted has a negative effect on my next-day energy levels.
Physical exhaustion can be useful as a mental reset though if I'm feeling
overwhelmed.

2\. Lots of fruits and vegetables. I think I'm happier when my gut bacteria
are happy.

3\. Proper sleep. Being well rested decreases my overall anxiety level. For me
this means limiting alcohol, no caffeine past 2pm, and blackout curtains. I
take melatonin when I feel like I need it.

------
gkilmain
Running. Every time, without fail, about 20 minutes after the run i feel
absolutely amazing. Like I can accomplish anything.

Whether I run a mile or three, doesn't matter. Feeling is the same.

------
peatmoss
I decided to leave a PhD program a few years ago, which left me feeling some
existential angst. Leaving a PhD program was a little like leaving a job,
friends, and a higher calling all at the same time.

I restarted doing a martial art about the same time, which gave me regular
socialization, exercise, and something to get good at that wasn’t coupled to
my career / work identity. It was kind of a package deal.

I am not religious, though I’m familiar with church from childhood. I’m
reminded that there are some practical downsides of not being religious. In
some ways, martial art is my secular church.

Humans, even introverts like myself need some level of socialization to stay
healthy. I’d advise anyone to find their “church” even if it’s not religious
or spiritual. Some characteristics that I think make for good groups:

\- Things happen at specific times. You don't have to plan something unless
you want to. If you don’t show up, someone wonders where you are and maybe
asks about you.

\- Everyone isn’t like you. You interact with people who work different jobs,
make different money, come from different cultures, and are of a different
generation.

\- It’s a regular place that can become familiar, and that you have some
interest in its care

\- The unifying task isn’t too utilitarian. It’s good to have something that
improves you, but isn’t itself that important.

I think as a society we’ve lost the notion of personal social health in favor
of a completely individualistic notion of mental health. My suspicion is that
many of our mental health issues are the result of / are exacerbated by bad
social health.

------
philip1209
I exercise about daily. This sounds like common advice, but I love having a
daily ritual with no electronics that is not mentally straining. I feel like a
novice among experts, which reminds me to be humble and keep learning - plus,
nobody is talking about work. It makes me get out of bed at a specific time,
even though I work remotely. Mentally, it increases my tolerance of discomfort
and pain - which translates to many aspects of life.

I eat well - zero carbs, normally only two meals per day, at least Sunday
through Friday. It might just seem disconnected from mental health, but it
creates discipline and focus in day-to-day life. I cut coffee out of my diet
last year, but I've been having it in moderation this year.

I prioritize my lifestyle above my work. I decided to travel full-time a year
ago, and I'm making my company match my needs.

Lately, I've been decreasing how much I work on the weekends. I take at least
one day off per week without answering emails or talking about work.

------
frebord
Managing mental health for me consists of

\- Spending time with loved ones and invest in those relationships. These
types of relationships provide a comfy safety harness for my mental health. I
know that no matter how bad things go in my day to day life, they are always
there and will always provide help, guidance, and love. You have to put effort
in here though and can't just reap all of the rewards.

\- Strenuous exercise. Great for my self confidence and sense of
accomplishment. It's a nice feeling to look at yourself in the mirror after
consistently working out for months/years. The discipline it takes to workout
every other day will leak into other parts of your life.

\- Hobbies. Playing a video game instantly turns a bad mood around. Finishing
a multi weekend wood working project gives me an incredible sense of
accomplishment. In both cases I am improving skills which also makes me feel
accomplished/important, exercises my mind and allows me to be creative.

------
throwaway987909
My biggest challenge to my mental heath was an undiagnosed personality
disorder (BPD), sex addiction, and coming to terms with childhood trauma I was
largely in denial about. All the exercise and diet and medication in the world
will not help you if you have buried trauma (which many of us do). I couldn't
even accomplish those external things on a regular basis because my internal
emotional system was so blocked up.

Be brave and do the healing work. Whether that is through spirituality,
religion or mental health professional. Our society is badly in need of
healing and it starts with each individual. It's a long (seemingly never-
ending) process but it's worth it and you get quality of life improvements all
along the way.

------
walru
When I'm feeling the most down, I find getting outside helps more than
anything else. More than talking to someone, more than drinking/smoking or any
other substance. Also, stay away from social media or even watching youtube
videos.

~~~
petra
Same for me.

I wonder how much mental health would be improved if people lived and worked
close to nature.

------
jarmitage
Apart from "generally trying to stay healthy", I have trained myself to go
through this process if I "Feel bad and don't know why":

Did you eat well? Sleep well? Exercise properly? Have a meaningful
conversation today? Articulate and share an emotion? Listen to someone you
care about? Do something intrinsically satisfying today? Enjoy yourself today?

If you can't answer yes to all of the above (add your own prompts), then blame
that rather than Random Problem X and come back when you can answer yes and if
you still feel bad and don't know why then tell someone, possibly a
professional.

Usually once I can answer yes to the above I'm fine.

------
nikivi
My approach in life is optimizing for happiness which includes looking after
my health, fostering great relationships and working on something I love.

I wrote about happiness here:
[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/life/happiness.html](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/life/happiness.html)

I also wrote down a set of rules of my own to follow:
[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing/rules.html](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/focusing/rules.html)

The rules get updated as I learn new things in life.

~~~
borncrusader
Your wiki looks good and inspiring! :)

------
Chyzwar
There is no way to give a good answer to this question. Depends on the person.
For some people therapist works very well for others it might be
Buddhism/Stoicism philosophy. There are people that need to have faith in
something or maybe just take psychedelics/drugs from time to time. Exercise
make wonders for some people.

For me, introspection worked very well. I think people are rushing to try the
solution for their mental problems without first understanding themselves.

------
ZenFounder
I'm a mental health professional (PhD) who works with founders and tech folks.

There's a lot of good content here already.

Strategies to prevent mental health struggles: regular exercise, prioritizing
sleep, time with friends, a pet, reasonable nutrition, a life philosophy that
includes self compassion, breaks from work as well as time to deep-dive into
meaningful work, self-reflective practices (like journaling), having a
relationship with a "wise" person (therapist, clergy member, mentor, etc),
volunteering or finding a way to make meaningful contributions to other
people. Many of the other things people have mentioned.

Strategies to cope with mental health challenges include extra doses of all of
the above plus a mental health professional who "gets" you. Who doesn't have
an agenda beyond understanding you and supporting you. I admit it can be hard
to find the _right_ therapist or physician but it is worth the effort. Most
problems do not require medication (bipolar disorder and schizophrenia are
notable exceptions- they are almost always treated with medication)

Most HN readers will do well with someone who is tech savvy and has experience
working with folks in the tech industry.

------
jason_slack
Everything I wanted to mention has been mentioned in one comment or another.
No need to repeat.

My advice is don't be scared to jump in and start trying some of these items
that seem appropriate to you.

If it doesn't work, pivot.

Pivot again if needs be and again until you find what helps you. Use the
experimentation as a positive message to yourself that you are helping
yourself when you need to the most. Don't let anyone tell you your ways of
trying to deal with mental health are wrong.

Also, if you ever find yourself in crisis and questioning your mental health,
please see a qualified professional and if you feel you are in real danger
call a hotline (U.S Info): [https://www.mentalhealth.gov/get-help/immediate-
help](https://www.mentalhealth.gov/get-help/immediate-help)

National Suicide Prevention Lifeline, 1‑800‑273‑TALK (8255)

SAMHSA Treatment Referral Helpline, 1‑877‑SAMHSA7 (1‑877‑726‑4727)

------
RealDinosaur
I moved to somewhere I didn't understand the news or advertisements, and I
could cycle to work everyday.

------
caymanjim
I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but
they've always worked for me.

------
jrs95
Excessive consumption of video games, TV, takeout/delivery, booze, caffeine,
and nicotine. And a decent amount of physical activity.

Although I guess the above is more of an answer to "How do you manage your
mental illness?" vs "How do you manage your mental health?"

------
jmvbxx
Mental health is an issue I live with on a day-to-day basis. I struggled for
the first 42 years of my life, always finding it difficult. I experienced
great short term successes but they never lasted. Finally, two years ago,
after losing my wife and family, I was diagnosed with Bipolar Disorder (Type
1) and began treatment. These days I take regular medication, speak with a
psychiatrist monthly and a psychologist every two weeks.

Life is easier but it's difficult knowing that I lost everything and it could
have been prevented. Now, I have a startup of eight people and it's
challenging but I'm doing it for my children. They're also the reason I stay
on treatment.

~~~
passivepinetree
When you say your children are the reason you stay on treatment, would you go
off treatment if you didn't have kids? What about treatment makes you want to
get off of it?

------
motdiem
In order of importance, everyday : \- Sleep \- Exercize \- Breathe \- Keep a
non work routine (kids, family, etc)

Regularly \- Keep a non work hobby (something manual, non digital for me) \-
Read fiction \- Journal \- Checkin with my therapist every 6 weeks

------
satsuma
* therapy visits when i can get them in

* being on a regular schedule of waking up/going to bed

* at least half an hour of some form of exercise per day, outside preferably.

* * seasonal depression especially can kick your ass hard, so if you live in a northern area like me where you get no sunlight in the wintry months take vitamin d supplements or get a happy lamp.

* a good support system of friends, family, and professionals to support me

and last but not least:

* venlafaxine (effexor) er, 150mg/day.

moral of the story is don't be afraid to take meds or go get help. sometimes
you don't even realize just how down in the ditch you are until you get up and
out for the first time in a long time.

------
Notbrainiac
It's easier to influence your mind by exercise your physics than vice versa.

------
miel
1-2 per week at the gym.

Get out and workout in nature.

Meditation daily with Calm.

Reading some history books.

I eat healthy and simple food(potatoes, rice, soup, banana).

I plan instead of reacting.

Less materialistic and more spiritual.

Always thinking and finding the cause of my depression and getting rid of it.

Until now, everything seems to be ok.

------
inhji
Next friday will be my last therapy session. I've been doing it for about 1
1/2 years and I can't stress enough how helpful it has been. It helped me to
sort myself out, so now I can go on without it. Maybe I'll need it again in
the future, but that's okay.

If you're overwhelmed by your thoughts or your emotions or the nothingness
inside you, please DO seek help.

F--k the stigma. You are doing it for you and you WILL feel better. It can be
difficult and it can be painful but it's also freeing.

------
sharadov
This is a great question, unfortunately, there is no yearly physical where
they cover the mental health aspects when it's fundamentally the most
important thing. It's sad, as a society with no strong connections we are left
to our own devices, when it comes to this. I remember, at one time, your
friends or family would immediately notice if something was off. It was as
simple as that. I believe we've lost that simple connection, to look deeply at
someone.

------
Blackstone4
I made the decision to be positive and happy. Previously I let my
mood/happiness levels be dictated by external factors. I realized that it was
my decision so I started to make it a habit to be more positive.

I have a list of values/sayings which I review every week and I set a reminder
on my phone. It keeps me focused on the most important things in life like my
health and relationships with friends and family. I also believe in abundance
mentality.

------
Bucephalus355
My girlfriend had major depression I never thought would be solved.

She wound up going to a cash-based psychiatrist, and they met every week. He
was basically available for any appointment time as he was cash-based.

She churned through 8 medicines across 8 weeks before finding the right one. I
was shocked. That was years ago.

Weirdly enough, it was almost like devops. Constantly redeploying through the
pipeline. Hate saying that, but it did remind me of it.

Hope this one story helps someone.

------
jimnotgym
These stories are relatively common on HN so I started collating some of what
people said here[0]. Please read the top of the page and seek out a medical
professional to discuss how any of the things would work for you. PR welcome

[0]
[https://github.com/Jimnotgym/Hacking_Depression](https://github.com/Jimnotgym/Hacking_Depression)

------
pknerd
I am not the someone who is 100% following it but I try my best to follow
these:

\- Morning walk.

\- Be thankful for what you have. It will help you get out of rat race.

\- If you follow a religion then get in habit of praying and shift the credit
of your achievements towards God and remain humble.

\- Give charity as much as you can and look towards the people who are less
fortunate than you.

\- Help others.

\- If you don't have a family, start it ASAP if you can.

Stay blessed!

~~~
jason_slack
> \- If you don't have a family, start it ASAP if you can.

I'd be a bit cautious recommending this. Sometimes kids are born out of
"trying to make something work" or otherwise using the pregnancy as a fix. 2
of my children were brought into the world this way and I can tell you it
didn't help me manage my mental health at all.

Just my .02, only the OP knows if this would really be a good idea for them.

------
khsokhe
Exercise. Not 'going to the gym' but regular, intense, 60m+ workouts that push
you further than you thought possible.

Good apps for this: Keelo, Peloton. I use them both in combination since they
are totally different. Insanity is also great but their app blows.

YMMV but really hard exercise has proven invaluable for my mental health.

------
karmicthreat
10K IU of vitamin D, since Michigan winters are kind of harsh. And I don't
product a whole lot. After that I added guided meditation with Headspace. Next
I will probably add 20 minutes of exercise 3x week.

Its more of an engineering exercise at this point. I just need to keep
evaluating new improvements I could make.

------
fineIllregister
For me the main thing is Peer Support. It's basically a service implemented by
people who have had also engaged in some mental health treatment. It's really
the only treatment I've found that promotes the self-determination of the
recipient.

------
zzenzzee
SSRIs to numb the depression and benzos to manage the panic attacks. Coffee to
manage insomnia, and alcohol for socializing. Unfortunately despite trying 6
therapists with many techniques including CBT, drugs are the only effective
way for me.

------
tohmasch
\- Meditation apps to bring me down after a long day (5-10min)

\- Regular exercise 6x a week

\- Eating healthier so I don't feel heavy and tired (less carbs, fats, factory
sugars)

\- Spending time outside in nature

\- More time with friends/family

\- Writing everyday 3 lines to reflect on my day

------
taysic
Meditation, vegan diet (particularly I've found a diet high in fruits and
veggies makes me feel very happy), hiking, sunshine, being kind and generous
to others, fulfilling work...

------
buss
I see a therapist regularly, and starting that habit was the best thing I've
ever done for myself. Also, weightlifting and running are both essential to me
feeling my best.

------
davebryand
Transcendental meditation has been really powerful for me.

------
extralego
Meditation is the best thing for me, and I have tried quite a few things.
Nothing else comes close in my experience, and it only gets better with
practice.

------
aceshades
in all seriousness, how do you know when it's time to go see a mental health
professional? at either extremes of mental health, it's pretty obvious whether
you need professional help, but i have good days and i have bad days; most of
the time I just "man up" and deal with it at the lows until i bounce back.

------
ry_ry
Tenuously.

Take time out for yourself, make sure to remember to have fun, try to surround
yourself with good people whose company you enjoy.

------
oprah2018
I don't :(

~~~
busterarm
This is okay. Sometimes it's all you can manage. Honestly I've been going
through a bout of something for about a year.

I'm fully functional 5 days a week at work but not when I am home and not on
the weekends. At the moment, my apartment is a mess. I keep saying I'll get to
it and at some point I will.

The thing that I had to learn to do was to not punish myself for failing to
meet my own expectations. It isn't helpful.

------
anothergoogler
With drugs for the most part.

~~~
gkilmain
sometimes me too.

------
popotamonga
I work 15hr every day but at lunch time i always go on a 1hr bike rike (25km)

------
djohnston
exercise weed and drums

------
senectus1
compartmentalise _everything_

Always make time to deal with everything that i shunt away.

play with the kids.

------
gaahrdner
Naps.

------
lol_jono
poorly

------
justsomedude43
One thing that actually helps me is meditation. So long as I meditate every
single day without skipping a day I can go a long time without anxiety and
depression. Longest I've lasted was year and a half. If I stop meditating I
will gradually revert to my old habit self and then anxiety returns including
strong depression once or twice a year.

Maintaining mental health with meditation drags every other aspect of myself
into the same basket, I stop eating meat and eat lots of vegetables and fruit,
I drink only water and don't consume anything processed, sweats etc. and I
exercise 7 days a week.

Then I get better, physically, spiritually, mentally and emotionally and I
feel like nothing can beat me. Then I skip a day of meditation, then two days
and before you know it I'm eating burgers from McDonald's and skipping
exercise, drinking Red Bulls and smoking. Then I'll have anxiety/panic attacks
before bed, insomnia, depression and after struggling with myself for a year
I'd change my lifestyle again.

But then I get well again and forget about the struggle and the cycle repeats.
It's a living hell.

